# Enclosure blue tegu (rocks gravestones and waterfal)



## Renske (Jan 15, 2013)

We are bulding an enclosure in our basement (biggest part will be for a group of 10 Dracaena guianensis) how we dig our self.
Some pics of the basement:






























Dutch: "Hier rust" - In English: "here rests"





Dutch: "Onze lieve Hermanus" - In English: "Oure beloved Hermanus"





For warming the floor.















floor spots










stairs to the black and white enclosure.



































And the other part is a enclosure for the blue tegu:


































gravestones


----------



## jondancer (Jan 16, 2013)

That is creepy. Is it warm where you live? Looks like alot of hard work.


----------



## Renske (Jan 16, 2013)

jondancer said:


> That is creepy. Is it warm where you live? Looks like alot of hard work.



Thanks... I think.  Its a lot of hard work.. But with what whe have in mind it will be all worth it. :blush:
Its cold where I live. 3 months in the year it can be hot. But its not always that way. Most of the time a lot of rain. We just took a walk outside:





In the basement and the greenhouse its 25 (77F) and somtimes even 40 (104F) degrees.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 16, 2013)

I think your basement is beautiful! I live in a subtropical area, and we can't have basements because of the underground aquifer. The architecture in the building is gorgeous. How old is the structure?


----------



## Renske (Jan 16, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> I think your basement is beautiful! I live in a subtropical area, and we can't have basements because of the underground aquifer. The architecture in the building is gorgeous. How old is the structure?



Thank you! 
My boyfriend started building it 5 years ago. In 6 months he had digged al the sand out with is a shovel. Then he stopt for 3 years... Then he found me and we started building again some months ago. 
We want to make a big pond with big fish for the Caimanlizards to swim. In the pond we put some mangrove tree's with we grow in our greenhouse. Some are already 5 meters long.
One of the trees is a Terminalia catappa. The leafs of this tree have healing powers. A lot of people use it in the water of there aquarium with fish if there is a problem. 

This is a picture made from the place where the water will come:






The gravestones are from 1800.


----------



## Renske (Jan 16, 2013)

we are half way don with the waterfall.  





My boyfriend could not wait till the stones dryed by there own... So this is his way to speed it up. LOL


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 16, 2013)

_How much will admission be when you're done  ?_


----------



## frost (Jan 16, 2013)

that is amazing, if my biology degree ever takes off i hope to be able to do stuff like this.=]


----------



## Renske (Jan 16, 2013)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _How much will admission be when you're done  ?_



A ticket to The Netherlands? 



frost said:


> that is amazing, if my biology degree ever takes off i hope to be able to do stuff like this.=]



Thank you. Good luck!


----------



## tegus4life (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow this is so awesome!!!! That definitely looks like a lot of hard work but I'm sure it will be amazing when it is all finished!!


----------



## Renske (Jan 27, 2013)

It is finally succeeded! We are completely tired... 
The teju's are in the enclosure. Chucky and Phoeby are still very shy. Dolly loves it!










the water tray





1 of 3 shelters





electra kast










2 of 3 shelters





Dolly


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow this is amazing your tegus r very blessed

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow, friggin' wow! I thought my planned 12x12 outdoor enclosure was going to be the best here, but, in a word, wow. Well, uh, at least mine is gonna be better than Chitodadon's. He is going to use a refrigerator box.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol yup a fridge is the best just poke holes in it and he will be fine

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Jan 27, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Lol yup a fridge is the best just poke holes in it and he will be fine
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



Lol, you are gonna have a great fridge box when we are done!


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes I am everyone is going to want one and they r cheap

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Renske (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks all!! :blush:
Don't know what to say... 
I will keep you updated about new enclosures and how the animals are doing.


----------



## Renske (Feb 2, 2013)

This is Chucky. He is getting more pretty every dag... He is 3feet long and just 2 years old.










This is Dolly. Getting realy fat... Hope she is pregnate..


----------



## Diablo (Feb 2, 2013)

Honestly your enclosure looks better than the enclosures of the zoo's here on the east coast of America. Your enclosure is beautiful to say the least. Please keep adding pictures.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lovely...i wish i had room ( and permission) to do such things! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Renske (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks guys:blush:

Did not update for a very long time. So here a realy big update. 






Chucky





Chucky





Chucky





Chucky






End then Dolly was pregnant....






Dolly





Dolly and nest





Dolly





24 beautiful eggs. Wen they hatch 10 go to the US, 4 to the netherlands, 2 to italy and 2 to germany so far.

And we got 2 new blue tegus Borat and Bora...




Borat is 57inch! He is realy big for a blue...





Borat and chucky





Bora, Borat and Chucky


----------



## KritterKeeper (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow..You guys did an amazing job!!


----------



## Raicardoso (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm really glad you did an update cause that just made this post pop back up! Those are some sweet looking tegus and that's a really cool place too! How long do you think it took you to do all that?


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Renske (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. I think we build it in 4 weeks.


----------



## Raicardoso (Mar 27, 2013)

Renske said:


> Thanks guys. I think we build it in 4 weeks.



Amazing! Gotta love seeing your hard work pay off eh?

Edit- How many of those babies are you selling?


----------



## TERESAKD3 (May 1, 2014)

Wow!!! That has to be the coolest basement ever!! Makes me wonder what your house looks like! This gives me a lot of ideas for our blue tegu.


----------

